# OSX Virgin



## Darth Paul (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi all.

Been reading various threads here (using search) regarding Suitcase and OSX, and I am rather confused. 

Whilst trawling through an online Mac supplier, I could not find any reference to Suitcase for OSX. I'm currently running Suitcase 10 on OS9, and was wondering what to use when my new machine arrives.

Your thoughts would be much appreciated!

P.S. How do I get an avatar? The other forums I'm on all have a field in the profile where you can enter a url to a hosted image.

Cheers

DP


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 15, 2003)

Suitcase is at version 11, released recently. Also OS X 10.3 (Panther) is touting the Font Book (which seems to be a quite sophisticated font management tool, native to the system, no add-ons)


----------



## Darth Paul (Sep 15, 2003)

Cheers! The 10.3 Font book thing is interesting...

So, another question. Will Suitcase 10 work on 10.2 until 10.3 comes out? Anyone know?

DP


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 15, 2003)

You can upload an avatar in the user control panel somewhere. Maybe it was after 10 posts available. 

I assume Suitcase 10 will work.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 15, 2003)

I was running Suitcase 10 on 10.1.5 for awhile.


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 15, 2003)

Me too, and I had some weird font problems, they fixed it, but I never went back after using Font Reserve.


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

Font Book will be a good tool, but it won't be a substitute for font management programs (at least not for advanced users) because Apple isn't building really advanced functions into it.  For example, you'll be able to enable and disable fonts, but not activate or deactivate them (what the difference is is beyond me, though).


----------



## twister (Sep 15, 2003)

i'm excited for Font Book.  Hopefully it'll be awesome.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 17, 2003)

I never reinstalled Suitcase after I reformatted and did away with the classic enviroment (Was easier to backup what I needed and then format, to "take out the trash" so to speak).

Buying it was a total waste of money...for me at least.

Darth, what exactly do you need the font management for?  Professional level (design, DTP), or just for a "nice to have" type of thing?

Everything I've seen so far on the Font Book in Panther says it will be a solid, easy to use app that works.  I'd wait if you can, and see if that works for you before shelling out the money for something like Suitcase.


----------



## Jason (Sep 17, 2003)

font book is no good imo

it actually moves your fonts around, i had all my fonts on a separate drive, added them to font book, and the fonts were gone from the drive and put in my users directory... that was hell for me, because i had all my fonts organized in folders on my other drive (some 3000 fonts) and then they were all put in one folder in my user directory

big BOOOOOOO from me

im sticking with suitcase, thanks


----------



## mdnky (Sep 18, 2003)

Yea...I can see that being a problem that would T me off major.  Before I formated, I had over 6K fonts, and almost no duplicates. (Don't ask how there were 6000, just trust me...made my head spin.)  That's when I asked myself this:

WTH do I need 6000 fonts on my computer for anyways?  I'm lucky if I use more than 15 at most on a usual basis.  Anything else can stay on CD(s) until I need it now as far as I'm concerned.

Hopefully they fix or make some changes to Font Book.  Unfortunately, due to some not so good things, I've been unable to do much with that or Panther.


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 19, 2003)

Wow 6k fonts, i would never find a font to use, I would sit there trying them all out, I think I have at least 700, but who's counting.


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

I wrote a web page that will display a sample of all your fonts.  The only problem is that I don't know how to make Javascript automatically detect your fonts, so you have to manually add each one into an array... quite a feat, because it needs to be the exact font names, and it took way too long with only a couple hundred fonts.  Like under 200.

Where'd you get so many fonts, anyway?


----------



## mdnky (Sep 19, 2003)

That's why I got rid of them from the HD.  Never used, and when I did try I had a heck of a time trying to search all.

One day, er maybe one decade, I'll go through and pick the best, but it's not a huge priority now for me.


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

I'll hold them for you in the meantime...  I always like having more fonts.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 24, 2003)

Yea, well I was searching for my backup cd's the other day to send someone a copy of a website I designed awhile back...can't find them.

Did I mention I really have bad organization skills sometimes...can't figure out where my cd's are, and it ain't good.


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 24, 2003)

I spent a week or more organizing my fonts by style, and many other categories. That was far from fun, but when I am working on certain projects these days, it's easy to turn on my Work fonts, or Modern or whatever the need may be.


----------



## Darth Paul (Sep 29, 2003)

Yep

Professional use, so I'll probably get a copy of Suitcase X1. Thanks for all the comments!

Paul


----------

